# Canon EOS M6/M5



## Kotrba (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi all,

I am considering either the M5 or M6 for my new all-round daily and vacation camera.

Can anyone give me some good hints why I should choose the M6 over the M5?

The viewfinder in the small body M5 seems like a great one to have.

Otherwise it seems, the specs are more or less the same, right ?

Any recommendations, towards either one of them?

Thanks,


----------



## Kotrba (Oct 14, 2018)

Why didn't anyone give me advice? I hope that you can refer to this article and give me a professional advice. I am really confused.
Canon EOS M50 vs. EOS M100 vs. EOS M6/M5: What’s the difference? - The Digital Camera


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 15, 2018)

This might help?

M5 , or M6 with viefinder ?: Canon EOS M Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 1, 2018)

Kotrba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering either the M5 or M6 for my new all-round daily and vacation camera.
> 
> ...



right, it may come down to the choice of lens and price
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

